# Feeling concerned



## Manda1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey everyone my daughter is twenty five weeks pregnant and due to have a glucose tolerance test tomorrow for gestational diabetes. My other daughter had this when pregnant with her boys and I am type two with a strong family history of diabetes. I am worried for her and wondered if the test comes back positive for the D what would be the next step ? Is it usually just diet controlled or are we talking medication. I know I am probs worrying for nothing but I can't stop the nagging feeling at the back of my head x


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 24, 2017)

Trearment depends.

Normally it's testing and some medication, from people I know it's injections. And diet is very important. Differs each person. 

In most cases once baby has arrived the woman goes back to normal. It should just be a temporary thing. 
She will need to be extra careful as you know, risks not worth thinking about.
It does mean she is more at risk of getting it again afterward so she needs to really look after herself going forward to keep it at bay.
She should take it as a warning and use that as motivation to not end up with it.

Sorry I can't be more help x


----------

